

Interview With Ash Damle of MEDgle.com (they built a useful health information site) - rms
http://www.thinkgene.com/interview-with-ash-damle-of-medglecom/

======
rms
Medgle is an intereresting startup that I hadn't heard about... they haven't
had a lot of publicity, but they built something useful.

